# freelance or work for a makeup company first?



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

I want to be a freelance mua in the future. I was wondering, for those who are in the industry, would you recommend getting training and experience through working under a makeup company (i.e. MAC, Stila, etc.) and getting my foot in that way? OR going into freelance work? I know it's a tough industry but I really believe it's something I really love to do and would love to do for a long time. Please let me know your ideas. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 20, 2009)

working for a cosmetics line really gives you the opportunity to learn and polish your techniques when it comes to putting makeup on people and dealing with them in general. Theres the unpleasant aspect of having to meet sales goals, etc....but you will get a lot out of it, IMO. Something I gained was the ability to make small talk. it's awkward to be in someone's face and have nothing to say  haha it really is a good place to learn, make mistakes and hone your skills so that when you are ready to work for yourself, you know exactly what you're in for!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_working for a cosmetics line really gives you the opportunity to learn and polish your techniques when it comes to putting makeup on people and dealing with them in general. Theres the unpleasant aspect of having to meet sales goals, etc....but you will get a lot out of it, IMO. Something I gained was the ability to make small talk. it's awkward to be in someone's face and have nothing to say  haha it really is a good place to learn, make mistakes and hone your skills so that when you are ready to work for yourself, you know exactly what you're in for!_

 
thanks! that was really helpful. i agree with the small talk thing. u learn so many little things here and there.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

I am a freelance artist, and I have never worked at a counter. However I have contracted under different companys and done work for their events, etc. Working at the counter is fine, but when it comes down to it - you're still there to sell the product - you have sales goals that you must meet. If you're not interested in that kind of environment, then freelancing on your own is the way to go.


----------



## fintia (Apr 20, 2009)

I will suck at selling so what I want to do is for now do my closest friends make up for free to kind of practice, and take pics to put in my portfolio.. if they like what I do, hopefully by word of mouth I can start doing in the future and charge for it.. that's my plan so far


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_I will suck at selling so what I want to do is for now do my closest friends make up for free to kind of practice, and take pics to put in my portfolio.. if they like what I do, hopefully by word of mouth I can start doing in the future and charge for it.. that's my plan so far_

 
I was going to do that too. I think it's a great plan. I don't think I would like meeting sales goals. I do have sales experience but I don't enjoy the pressure of having to sell a certain amount of products in a given time. I would much rather focus on what I love to do which is applying makeup on others.


----------



## christinebezans (Apr 21, 2009)

who do you freelancers get to do the photographs for your portfolio? do you do it yourself or proffessional?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinebezans* 

 
_who do you freelancers get to do the photographs for your portfolio? do you do it yourself or proffessional?_

 
some people do freelance work for modeling agencies and sometimes the photographers give you the photos in exchange for your service. that's what i've heard. i'm sure freelancers bring their own camera and take pictures of the looks they created so they can keep it in their portfolio.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinebezans* 

 
_who do you freelancers get to do the photographs for your portfolio? do you do it yourself or proffessional?_

 
I do TPF for my portfolio (Trade for Prints/Photos)
For finding photogs to do this with I use Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem


----------



## Willa (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I am a freelance artist, and I have never worked at a counter. However I have contracted under different companys and done work for their events, etc. Working at the counter is fine, but when it comes down to it - you're still there to sell the product - you have sales goals that you must meet. If you're not interested in that kind of environment, then freelancing on your own is the way to go._

 
Everything she said is right
I don't work for a counter, but from what I know, at Make Up For Ever they also do freelance work but use MUFE products. Right now in Montreal there's not a lot of professionnal companies like MUFE or MAC, so MUFE kinda made themselfves (sp?) a name in the industry. So when you work for them, you do not only work at the counter, you can do photoshoots, events, tv shows, movies and such.


----------



## dominicana90 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I do TPF for my portfolio (Trade for Prints/Photos)
For finding photogs to do this with I use Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem_

 

That's how I got started then I got hired for MAC.  I would start freelancing with photographers first.


----------



## noload (Apr 22, 2009)

The most practical thing to do is stick with the one you like there's no problem working with a makeup company it adds to the experience but for me as a freelance graphical artist. I enjoy freelance work but sometimes its quite boring for you never met the people you work with in real life.
_______________________________
noblerex


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 3, 2009)

....,


----------



## Arshia (Nov 3, 2009)

deff. work for a cosmetic company... the best place to start in my opinion is sephora.. they hire almost anyone (no kidding) and u learn so much there (including color, skincare and fragrance, both sexes).

Working at cosmetic companies gets you to work hands on with A LOT of products, and you learn SO much more than you would if you were freelancing...

You also learn by watching others...
So yeh, deff the cosmetic companies over the freelancing.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arshia* 

 
_deff. work for a cosmetic company... the best place to start in my opinion is sephora.. they hire almost anyone (no kidding) and u learn so much there (including color, skincare and fragrance, both sexes).

Working at cosmetic companies gets you to work hands on with A LOT of products, and you learn SO much more than you would if you were freelancing...

You also learn by watching others...
So yeh, deff the cosmetic companies over the freelancing._

 
thanks for the input. dude about sephora...they never call me ever. i've submitted my app to them like 5 times, no call EVER. even MAC is interested and i will be having an interview soon.


----------



## lara (Nov 4, 2009)

A lot of make-up artists hold a terrible attitude about cosmetics retail, as though it's beneath them and anyone who works it/has worked it is somehow less of an artist.
As unglamorous as cosmetics retail is, you can't beat it for dramatically increasing the amount of faces you experience. The more faces you see, touch and work on, the better you become as an artist. Yes, you're there to sell product, but that's part of it. You're also pulling an income in an industry where many, many, _many_ people don't experience a legitimate paycheck for years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Push down both paths. Seek out TFP, fill your portfolio, start setting yourself up as an artist, but lok at maybe getting a casual or part-time position at a counter or, even better, a multi-brand store. Use the discount to fill your kit, use your brush-on-face experiences to learn what works for you.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Nov 4, 2009)

I can only say what I did.  I have been a indep freelancer for YEARS wedding, photo shoots, runway, speical events, youtube... I did my own thing for a while!  I think that totally helped me with MAC.  From intro, makeup test, formal intro, to job offer took only 8 days total.  Plus before most of my makeup exp I worked in retail as an Asst Mgr and Sr Mgrs at different types of stores.  
I think having the love of makeup and beauty... is enough tho... cause working and using what you love... it will be easy to sell!  my advice set up fun photo shoots with your friends, look into casting calls for artists, get out there and do it!!!

good luck.. it's tough but not impossible!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JES


----------



## KatherineS (Nov 11, 2009)

After I graduated I did a mix of freelance and cosmetic retail for a few years. Retail will help you work under time constraints, but freelance taught me how to hustle, which I think is more important  When you're your own brand you have to be everything- manager, accountant, marketer, talent, administrator- and you have to hunt opportunity down and network like crazy, you can't afford to do anything half-way. It gives you a strong work ethic and teaches you to be assertive (especially when you're chasing down photographers for your prints or pay).


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 12, 2009)

I think working at a counter is a great way to start out. You get to experience a wide range of people to apply makeup on, and you get a generous discount in order to build your kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its also great to work on counter and see how your fellow artists do things and learn little tips and tricks from them!
Counter work is also fantastic because its reliable income, and not as seasonal as most freelance work.

If you have the money to start out as freelance from the word go, thats fantastic, but working in retail whilst building your freelance business is the most economical way to do it IMO


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I think working at a counter is a great way to start out. You get to experience a wide range of people to apply makeup on, and you get a generous discount in order to build your kit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its also great to work on counter and see how your fellow artists do things and learn little tips and tricks from them!
Counter work is also fantastic because its reliable income, and not as seasonal as most freelance work.

If you have the money to start out as freelance from the word go, thats fantastic, but working in retail whilst building your freelance business is the most economical way to do it IMO_

 
thanks for the good advice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's true, freelance work can be more seasonal.


----------

